# First Completed Project



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

This was a sketch about 6 months coming together, and after about 40 hours in the last two weeks, he came together.Mr. Gourdon Stein.
Front Shot








Top Ortho Shot









Hope you guys like it! He was a combination of so many styles and suggestions I've found here on the Forum, like Stolloween and Dave Lowe. Thanks all and let me know what you think!

-bentneedle

PS: More pics at the blog, and a step by step once I get the cameras together.
http://bentspac.blogspot.com/2010/10/introducing-gourdon-stein.html


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

*Really cool*

Keep it up this is very inventive!

Freshly Doug


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoa. That's pretty cool. I like it 

I like the different textures. Like some of the pumpkins it was made from where further decomposed then others


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Very cool. Makes me wish I was home to do more projects.
Keep it up, you are very creative.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

HES ADORABLEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
I want one 
I totally wish there was a stop motion short film of this pumpkin, hes so damn lovable on sight  Is it strange I find this beyond cute?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool! I love the concept of this, and it came together beautifully.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great piece! Even Tim Burton would have been proud of this one. Very original.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to agree with MM on this one. This is a wonderful combination of cute/creepy that would be able to hold his own in any Burton Halloween film.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love him, he looks great.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He's a cute/creepy masterpiece. Kind of has the same cute/creepy feel that Trick 'R Treat Sam does.
The texturing and paint are awesome.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the comments! I really appreciate them!
I was a little nervous posting him up with so many great projects on here.
I hope to get the progress pics up on the blog very soon, but gotta do the turkey thing here first (Canuck Turkey Day).


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

What a lovable character!! Great job.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh my god, this guy is awesome! Love the Teeth!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

thats awesome!

love the "cartoony" look


----------

